# Regional Representative Vacancies



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

We currently have vacancies in a few areas that have previously been active and we'd hate to see activities dwindle out. So if you've been involved in cruises and events in those areas and are wondering why not much seems to be happening anymore, that will be why.

So, why not step up and have a go at sorting some things out in your area? Those areas where spots have been vacated are:

*North West
West Midlands
Milton Keynes*

These aren't set in stone so if you're local to Milton Keynes (for instance) and want to spread your wings throughout the area then that's most welcome.

If you want to give it a go then drop me a line and we'll provide you with as much support as we can.

Mark.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark,

In Manchester please may you provide more detail on what is involved please.

Thanks

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Mark,

There are a couple of peeps sniffing round on Rob's old post - might be fishing around there for a nibble if you've not already done so. Kent and South Wales if I remember right.

Good luck in your new post.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

about time Mark took this post........congrats Mark and i look forward to reading your events posts.


----------

